# cid & snow :D



## louisbored (Jan 8, 2011)

cid isnt new but alas,my friend took AMAZING pics of him and i had 2 share
and snow is my new lil guy

cid is the black and white hooded and snow is the white and blonde fancy,he about maybe 2-3 months? idk he was a pet store rescue and cid is about 4-5 months

lemme know whet you think of my boys


----------



## mazzi.rat (Jan 24, 2011)

Aww, they are soooo cute ッ ッ ッ ッ


----------



## louisbored (Jan 8, 2011)

on the contrary the pic as your "stamp" is by far,THE cutest thing,i have EVER seen


----------



## Autumnrose (Jan 24, 2011)

What do I think of them? Very cute, I love the one of Snow where it looks like he's in your pocket.


----------



## louisbored (Jan 8, 2011)

yah he was in my hoodie pocket, he was SOOOO skittish,hes gotten better know


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

they're gorgeous.


----------



## chi-moo (Jan 10, 2011)

Very cute! ;D


----------

